# What material do you use to fill in a space on a cube?



## Joel Banks (Apr 29, 2016)

i want to try to make an octagonal barrel but I don't know what I would need to fill in the hollow parts of the cubes. What material works best?


----------



## stoic (Apr 29, 2016)

Milliput is commonly used I think.
You should have a look at Tony Fisher's YouTube as he has loads of modding stuff on there.

PS please stop making so many threads, you've already started one on this topic.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 29, 2016)

There was a video posted about this just recently:


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 1, 2016)

What makes you think you need to fill them? Biggest newbie mistake is to fill everything. Always cap with plastic sheet when possible.


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

I want t make an octagonal barrel. That part should be filled it right? By the way I'd like to talk to you about a cube idea I have.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> What makes you think you need to fill them? Biggest newbie mistake is to fill everything. Always cap with plastic sheet when possible.


Not really a newbie mistake, most experienced modders recommend filling pieces in their puzzle tutorials. Nerdbubblegum's octagonal barrel tutorial says to fill the pieces with milliput.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Not really a newbie mistake, most experienced modders recommend filling pieces in their puzzle tutorials. Nerdbubblegum's octagonal barrel tutorial says to fill the pieces with milliput.


Ha ha, all current "modders" are newbies with the exception of about 2. The only time you fill is for curved surfaces or especially complex areas. If you cap then the puzzle will be exactly like an original whereas if you fill it will be heavy and have an amateurish feel to it. Capping is one of the few ways you can get a perfect finish when puzzle building. I doubt Anthony Greenhill has used filler in his life. Just trying to tell people the best way but feel free to ignore.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

So there's an entire subforum for design and modelling with over 2200 messages and only one person besides you (if you counted yourself in that number) is an experienced modder? Your ego is showing a little bit. Good explanation regardless, just wish you had more respect to those who share your passion.


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

How do you cap something then?


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

anyway, nerd bubblegum knows what he is talking about. No offense to you but I'm following his tutorial


----------



## stoic (May 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> So there's an entire subforum for design and modelling with over 2200 messages and only one person besides you (if you counted yourself in that number) is an experienced modder? Your ego is showing a little bit. Good explanation regardless, just wish you had more respect to those who share your passion.


That's a terrible post.



Joel Banks said:


> anyway, nerd bubblegum knows what he is talking about. No offense to you but I'm following his tutorial



That's even worse. Look at who you're talking to and have a word with yourselves.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

stoic said:


> That's a terrible post.


Thanks for the constructive criticism man, sorry I don't just write 4 word responses to quotes.


----------



## stoic (May 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Thanks for the constructive criticism man, sorry I don't just write 4 word responses to quotes.


Count again.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

stoic said:


> Count again.


2 words, upping the anty I see. 
I guess I'll evaluate your word count as per your request - That's (1 word) a (2 words) terrible (3 words) post (4 words) 
Hope this helps buddy


----------



## stoic (May 1, 2016)

Ok, I should know better but I'll bite this time.
You must have missed where I said:


stoic said:


> Look at who you're talking to and have a word with yourselves.


You've just dissed one of the greatest puzzle builders of all time, after he made the effort to give his advice for free to a new cuber.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

stoic said:


> Ok, I should know better but I'll bite this time.
> You must have missed where I said:


I considered that to be the same as the message you put above it, your post didn't contribute anything whatsoever to the conversation. Plus your response to me was only 4 words, so technically my post wasn't wrong.


stoic said:


> You've just dissed one of the greatest puzzle builders of all time, after he made the effort to give his advice for free to a new cuber.


Are you really implying that just because of your opinion of him is that he's a good puzzle designer, I'm not allowed to criticize him? I like Tony Fisher, I watch his videos, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with every single decision/post he makes


----------



## stoic (May 1, 2016)

Ok then.


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

I respect tony fisher as a puzzle designer, just this time I'm going to agree with nerd bubblegum


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

Joel Banks said:


> I respect tony fisher as a puzzle designer, just this time I'm going to agree with nerd bubblegum


Can I ask why? I don't want this argument to continue further, I'm just genuinely curious after Tony's explanation why you don't fill puzzles you would want to still fill them. You have every right to do whatever you wish with your mods, I just want to understand your thought process.


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

Well, 1, I already ordered milliput, 2 nerdbubblegum is making more beginner things instead of how tony fisher makes very advanced things, 3 honestly I don't know how to cap something, and 4, it's my first time modding, I just kinda want to learn what works for me.


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

Also, I will consider using plastic sheeting in the future, but I'm just starting off and learning what works.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 1, 2016)

Joel Banks said:


> Well, 1, I already ordered milliput, 2 nerdbubblegum is making more beginner things instead of how tony fisher makes very advanced things, 3 honestly I don't know how to cap something, and 4, it's my first time modding, I just kinda want to learn what works for me.


Your last sentence is 100% correct and you should ultimately do things that suit you. You original post however suggested you didn't have any idea how to do any work involving puzzles. For that reason I was trying to steer you in the better direction instead of starting with bad habits. I also make very simple puzzles BTW like the Truncated Pyraminx Duo- http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/176truncatedpyraminxduo.html . A puzzle you could cap and finish within a few minutes without the labourious sanding of milliput.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 1, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Your last sentence is 100% correct and you should ultimately do things that suit you. You original post however suggested you didn't have any idea how to do any work involving puzzles. For that reason I was trying to steer you in the better direction instead of starting with bad habits. I also make very simple puzzles BTW like the Truncated Pyraminx Duo- http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/176truncatedpyraminxduo.html . A puzzle you could cap and finish within a few minutes without the labourious sanding of milliput.


You should really tell him how to cap something, he's stated twice he doesn't know how to but you keep telling him to do it


----------



## Joel Banks (May 1, 2016)

I appreciate the help. I want to learn and I understand you are helping with that. If it seems fit, I will try plastic for my next puzzle.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 2, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> You should really tell him how to cap something, he's stated twice he doesn't know how to but you keep telling him to do it


I thought it was pretty self descriptive. However-


----------



## Joel Banks (May 2, 2016)

Hey Tony Fisher, I just thought of a great new puzzle you could try to make. Message me if interested!


----------



## Kotra25 (May 2, 2016)

So where can I buy plastic sheets?

Or apoxie sculpt I don't really care. I just want to make a barrel (or something else).


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 2, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> So where can I buy plastic sheets?
> 
> Or apoxie sculpt I don't really care. I just want to make a barrel (or something else).


Just google it, I'm sure they're both on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Milliput-Medium-2-Part-Hardening-Putty/dp/B002CSX7Z8 Here's Milliput (You probably don't want apoxie if you're just doing 1 project since it's generally for multiple projects)


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 2, 2016)

Depends what country you live in. Search for High Impact Polystyrene Sheet. You may also find it in local hobby shops.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 3, 2016)

Ok but if I want to make a round barrel I should use apoxie sculpt. Right?

I have plans on more puzzles but I need to start somewhere.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 3, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> Ok but if I want to make a round barrel I should use apoxie sculpt. Right?


Yes, that or Milliput. I use Milliput simply because it's easier to get in the UK.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 3, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Yes, that or Milliput. I use Milliput simply because it's easier to get in the UK.


Ok thanks for all the tips (as you may understand I am a modding noob).

I live in sweden and that makes things a bit more complicated but I gues I can get something from ebay or amazon.


----------

